# Marble Crayfish



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

I am thinking of giving away my convict cichlid and replacing the tank with marble crayfish (self-cloning)
Is the setup hard for these crayfish and could anyone let me know what water parameter does these guys requires?

I wonder if they requires similar pH and temperature as CRS and CBS.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

Seems like they are pretty hardy

Marble Crayfish Self-Cloning | The Shrimp Farm


----------



## sutantoj (Jun 18, 2013)

You can put them in the bucket and still breeding


----------

